# Kinda New to TSD



## Knifehand (Feb 6, 2005)

Hey, i just joined the forum and I am a student of TSD. i'm going to a PKSA tournament in march. I am competing in  sparring, any advice?


----------



## kid (Feb 7, 2005)

spar as many differnt people as possible. if your are lucky you will get beat a lot. This will greatly add to your experience, also it will make you not want to get hit. 

keep your hands up, and elbows in, keep your eye on your opponent. is that what your asking for?


----------



## Knifehand (Feb 7, 2005)

pretty much. I figure the only way i can learn something is if i spar Cho Dans. The first time i sparred, i got a really good lesson; a spinning back kick to the face. i lost him (i wasn't wearing my glasses) and his foot appeared in my face. It hurt a little. i was never able to get him back for that. The next time i spar him... i'll get him. 

Here is a question. how do try to be deceptive in sparring? and when they go to strike, how do you work their strike to your advantage?


----------



## kid (Feb 8, 2005)

thats right by now you should now the basics thats all yor going to need for this.  pay attention to hips, elbows, and knees those are my favorites to see an attack.  



cause kid said so


----------



## Yossarian75 (Feb 9, 2005)

Look out for how people move(shoulders/hips) just before they kick/punch, eventually you will be able to tell whats coming. Remember to move sideways and not just back and forward. I find with beginners/intermediate it is easy to close in and use punches, just rush them and punch to body and head(If its allowed). Try and create openings in thier gaurd eg strike low to bring thier hands down and quickly strike high. Use combinations.



```
Here is a question. how do try to be deceptive in sparring? and when they go to strike, how do you work their strike to your advantage?
```

Try and catch someone while the are performing a spin or just after, during thier spin close the distance and strike. Use fients, start doing a low kick(roundhouse) and quickly change it to high. Do an outside-inside cresent kick and when it gets to your opponents chest drop it down into a side kick.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Knifehand, & Welcome to Martial Talk! :wavey: Unfortunately, sparring is not my strong area, but we have lots of people here from various systems who I'm sure can give you good advice.  

Happy posting!


----------



## tsdclaflin (Feb 18, 2005)

First, you can learn A LOT from every one you spar, not just black belts!  If you are sparring with someone with whom you can beat easily, then try this: don't attack until they do; as soon as they launch an attack, block it if necessary and immediatley counter attack; this will teach you to observe and react; it is great for timing.

Next: pick one or two kicks (round and spin hook are popular) and one or two hand techniques (backfist--if allowed--and reverse punch) and get REALLY good at them between now and the tournament.  Do focus drills.  As you gain more experience, add more to your repitoire.

Finally, WATCH people spar.  If you ever have to sit out, or have the opportunity to watch a kids sparring class, do it.

Be sure to report back to us what works and what doesn't and how you did.

Tang Soo!


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 21, 2005)

One thing that I do with sparring is that I have a set number of sparring combos that I practice every day.  Pick techniques that fit your body style and ones that flow well together.  They should be no more then four moves long.  Try them shadow boxing and on the heavy bag and really work on speed and power.  When you are sparring, the things that you practice come out easily.  If you spar the same people consistently, switch up your combos so your opponents don't catch on.


----------

